# Antispy für Win 7



## Hate (13. Dezember 2009)

*Antispy für Win 7*

Hi, 

ich wollt ma fragen, ob jmd. weiß ob es sowas wie "AntiSpyXP" auch für Win7 gibt? Google war bisher erfolglos...

Gruß Hate


----------



## ThoR65 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Antispy für Win 7*



Hate schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollt ma fragen, ob jmd. weiß ob es sowas wie "AntiSpyXP" auch für Win7 gibt? Google war bisher erfolglos...
> 
> Gruß Hate


 
Ich habs schon immer gewußt: Es gibt verschiedene Versionen von Google!! Wenn *ich* im Suchfeld "AntiSpy für Win7" eingebe, erhalte ich *1,7 Millionen* Einträge die passen können. Böses Google..... gaaaaanz böses Google. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ewrtzu (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Antispy für Win 7*

Offizielle Homepage des xp-AntiSpy


----------



## Hate (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Antispy für Win 7*

jo. genau 





> die passen können


, nur dass ich bisher nur schrott gefunden hab und nix was hand und fuss hat....


----------



## AdeE (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Antispy für Win 7*

Tag,



Hate schrieb:


> jo. genau , nur dass ich bisher nur schrott gefunden hab und nix was hand und fuss hat....


Offizielle Seite -> Download -> *xp-AntiSpy Setup *(Geegnet für:Windows 2000/xp/vista/7)


----------



## ewrtzu (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Antispy für Win 7*



Hate schrieb:


> jo. genau , nur dass ich bisher nur schrott gefunden hab und nix was hand und fuss hat....





AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> 
> Offizielle Seite -> Download -> *xp-AntiSpy Setup *(Geegnet für:Windows 2000/xp/vista/7)





ewrtzu schrieb:


> Offizielle Homepage des xp-AntiSpy



Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?

MFG
ewrtzu


----------



## RSX (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Antispy für Win 7*

Du lädst dir einfach das "XP" Anti Spy von der offiziellen Seite runter, fertig. Das Programm hat meines Wissens eine OS Erkennung. Heißt, es gibt keine verschiedenen Versionen sondern eine für alle. Wie AdeE schon sagte.

Gruß


----------

